# Progress on our 2013 Halloween Float



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, here's the boat we used in 2008...(and we won 1st place that year)










This year I thought I'd recycle the boat and use it again...so here it is so far. 

















There's a ski tow rope in the back which will be towing a boogie board rider...

















And here's the wave rider being towed behind...it's a boogie board attached to a stroller.









I've got accessories to put on the boat, but the sides of the boat need something. I'd like to find some decals or something, maybe I'll stop into a few local boat stores in the area. 

Any ideas would be appreciated!!

Also another idea I had was to put up a long wire straight up and attach a rubber seagull above....(maybe...:innocent


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Looking good! Can't wait to see the finished product  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Are the fluffs going to be in navy outfits or bikinis???? Either would be adorable looks great!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Your little boat needs a name, but what? Hmmmmm. Thinking.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awesome, Pat!:aktion033::wub: I love the seats...who is going to ride on the boogie board? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Awesome. definitely needs a name! Dress each fluff up as Gilligan's Island Characters LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Orla said:


> Looking good! Can't wait to see the finished product
> 
> Hopefully it's almost done...just some more decorations to spice it up
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> Are the fluffs going to be in navy outfits or bikinis???? Either would be adorable looks great!


I think they'll be dressed all differently...Ava has a bikini, Mona Lisa has a sundress, Tempest has a life jacket and Monet has a sailor dress...Ava will most likey be on the boogie boatd. I put two of my pups in and my friend Elaine puts two of hers in each year.



Lindy said:


> Your little boat needs a name, but what? Hmmmmm. Thinking.


Yep, we need a name....maybe something like "Girl's Rule" or Girl Toy or something....



aprilb said:


> Awesome, Pat!:aktion033::wub: I love the seats...who is going to ride on the boogie board? :HistericalSmiley:


Ava has a bathing suit, so I will probably let her ride the boogie board and the chi's can ride in the boat. Thanks...I think the seats came out really good!! And I have them padded on the seats and the backs with thick foam. :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mdbflorida said:


> Awesome. definitely needs a name! Dress each fluff up as Gilligan's Island Characters LOL


yes, we need a cute short catchy name...got any ideas?

We're just gonna use outfits that we already have...so much easier!! :innocent:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Looking great Pat! If anyone has one of those Cricut cutting machines (or something like it) they could just cut out personalized decals for you. Maybe someone on SM has one? For naming the boat... something about super storm Sandy would be great. "Sandy's Smallest Survivors"....etc?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

That is very creative! Cant wait to see the final touchs


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Maybe add a Sail and put a catchy name on it! 









It would be easy with a large piece of white plastic decorated with some dog theme!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Pat, you really are very creative! It really looks great! I cannot wait to see the finished product!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

This looks like a winner to me Pat


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

This is so fantastic! Looking forward to seeing the finished product. Love the idea of the seagull! If you could find a helium filled seagull, that would be great!

Name wise, I thought of "_Doggone Cute" _or something using 'Doggone'.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Looking great, Pat!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- your float is always so much fun.  If you need anything bikini, I have one for Secret that I can send you. It's an xs.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Pat, every year you put us all to shame! LOL

I LOVE the boat! I love the water and the boogie board float on back is perfect!

can't wait to see it finished and all your little shipmates (floodmates?) in it


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

awesome, Pat! How about "Water Babes" for a name? or "wet n wild"?


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Hmmmm, Stormy would fit right in, what with her name and all. I can picture her in a Giligan style hat, LOL.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Love it, Pat. Another winner. Was thinking you might be able to put little buoys or those fishing bobbing thingies (have no idea what they're called) off the sides. Names? How about the: T
The "HMS Puppy-Four" (take off from the HMS Pinafore) 
The Toy-tanic
The Salty Dogs
A Doggone Shame
"Gone to the Dogs" 

What's the date of the parade?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> Maybe add a Sail and put a catchy name on it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the sailboat theme....but I've already made it into a speed boat this time....but I will keep it in mind if I use the boat again...



donnad said:


> Pat, you really are very creative! It really looks great! I cannot wait to see the finished product!


I picked up some for "stuff" yesterday to decorate the sides more!! :aktion033:



silverhaven said:


> This looks like a winner to me Pat


I've decided a few years ago, I'm not out to win....I'm out to have a great day with the "kids" - we get surrounded with children and grown ups all day long....it's pure fun with no stress about winning. :thumbsup:



Malt Shoppe said:


> This is so fantastic! Looking forward to seeing the finished product. Love the idea of the seagull! If you could find a helium filled seagull, that would be great!
> 
> Name wise, I thought of "_Doggone Cute" _or something using 'Doggone'.


I like the Dog gone idea!!! Thanks!



chichi said:


> Looking great, Pat!!


Thanks Jill!! :thumbsup:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Pat -- your float is always so much fun.  If you need anything bikini, I have one for Secret that I can send you. It's an xs.


I appreciate that Lynn, while I was routing through their "stuff" I came across two bathing suits, sun dresses, sailor dresses...etc. :blush: we're good



Grace'sMom said:


> Pat, every year you put us all to shame! LOL
> 
> I LOVE the boat! I love the water and the boogie board float on back is perfect!
> 
> can't wait to see it finished and all your little shipmates (floodmates?) in it


Thanks, once I have the theme, I enjoy the whole process...:aktion033:



hoaloha said:


> awesome, Pat! How about "Water Babes" for a name? or "wet n wild"?


Good ideas!!! I need to make a list of all these great ideas!! 



gopotsgo said:


> Hmmmm, Stormy would fit right in, what with her name and all. I can picture her in a Giligan style hat, LOL.


Well, I'm not sure about Gilligan (Ava will be on the boogie board) so she'll probably just have her bathing suit on.:innocent:



Snowbody said:


> Love it, Pat. Another winner. Was thinking you might be able to put little buoys or those fishing bobbing thingies (have no idea what they're called) off the sides. Names? How about the: T
> The "HMS Puppy-Four" (take off from the HMS Pinafore)
> The Toy-tanic
> The Salty Dogs
> ...


no bobbers this time around...it was a fishing boat 5 years ago and I just took all that fishin' stuff off....pure girly fun stuff this time around.

Love it name ideas Sue! I will make a list....while I was laying in bed last night, I came up with a really good name, but now reading all these names...I can't remember what it was..:blush:

The parade is Saturday, October 26th at 1pm - rain or shine. You coming??????


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

How about Who let the dogs out! You can have the song playing and they will bark along with it all through the route LOL


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That's awesome! Very cool, can't wait for pics of the fluffs in the parade!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks great. I came by just looking for this post. The first name that popped in my head is the SS Sea Dogs. As it's a speed boat, I was thinking some flames on the side! Those cigarette boats don't have decorations, but they do have some great graphics.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

sophie said:


> Looks great. I came by just looking for this post. The first name that popped in my head is the SS Sea Dogs. As it's a speed boat, I was thinking some flames on the side! Those cigarette boats don't have decorations, but they do have some great graphics.



I have been looking for flame decals all over and can't find any! Oh well, I did get a rubber sea gull and have it hanging above the boat by a wire. and I put a zebra border on the outside of the boat. lame, but it's done now :blush:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Pat did you look at a auto parts store for the flame decals? I know ours here always have them.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Love it, Pat. Another winner. Was thinking you might be able to put little buoys or those fishing bobbing thingies (have no idea what they're called) off the sides. Names? How about the: T
> The "HMS Puppy-Four" (take off from the HMS Pinafore)
> The Toy-tanic
> The Salty Dogs
> ...


:HistericalSmiley:I love the Toy-tanic


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Love it! You always have the best floats. One of these years I have to make it there. Summer would love to go.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Toy-tanic!!!!!! What a hoot! Love it! WTG Sue.


----------



## TobyC's Mom (Sep 26, 2013)

Toy Tanic....Loving that name! I think your float is awesome...and can't wait to see the pictures of it all done!! Your fluffs are going to be looking GOOD in it!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Can't wait to see the final product, how fun!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

The puppers' new parade ride is looking awesome so far!
I must admit I am partial to the zebra print on the benches, super cool!
Hmmm, ideas you asked for, maybe some fish cut outs & seahorse cutouts in the water. Maybe a teachers' supply store would have them.
Maybe a fishing pole hanging somewhere, with a milk bone as bait?  
Anyways, I love it!


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

Adorable! What about a shark dragging way in the back? Too scary?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

mdbflorida said:


> Awesome. definitely needs a name! Dress each fluff up as Gilligan's Island Characters LOL


I thought that too!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Susabell said:


> Adorable! What about a shark dragging way in the back? Too scary?


Oh that is a cute idea! 
Or a shark fin on the side of the boat peeking out of the waves? 
If the full shark is too scary for Ava!
Or she could BE a shark!  With a little fin hat on her head?


----------

